# Cabelas predator rod



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I just got one of those rods delivered to my house today!Its the 2 1/4 test curve model in spinning.I had thrown one of these rods awhile back with a small conventional reel and i really liked its light weight,and it cast great!.The only thing i didn't like was the reel seat.Stamped metal with no inserts.Well to my surprise the rod i got today had a reel seat with graphite or maybe plastic inserts on the hoods,but an upgrade from what i saw last.Is anyone else that owns these rods as impressed as i am?


----------



## summersoff (Aug 7, 2009)

The predator was one of the first real surf rods I owned. It was so cheap compared to everything else, but it appeared to fit the bill for what I wanted. used it for about two years and it was great. I matched it to a 712z and mostly threw 1 1/2 oz bucktails. Caught a slew of 20# class stripers. It was a great value. I eventually switched to lami's and loomis, because everyone else was using them, but truthfully if I never looked left or right seeing what other people were using, I would have been happy using that rod all the time. I'm planning a big trip up to Montauk this weekend, and yes it might be a little light and whippy, but it is being stuffed into my arsenal as my back-backup and to tell you the truth, just writing about that rod makes me think it may see some action this weekend. 
Now where did I put that 712z......


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I just got in from throwing the rod,with a 2oz bank sinker,Dang right it will throw!I put a daiwa ss1600 on it with 20lb pp.I kept looking at all those guides and how small they were and thought to myself.I dunno about this..I did a medium powered simple over head cast,got out my roller wheel,106 yards!I threw two more cast and the last one was 127 yards.I didn't have any sort of shock leader on it so I was scared to put all i had into it,so I believe there is alil more distance left in this rod.Needless to say I was shocked!Next week I'm gonna be at hatteras and maybe ill get to fight a fish on it  and for the money!Dang

Any other fans out there?

p.s 
NO I don't work for cabelas LOL


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

I've got a old one, really old.
Just out of the service in 1986,
no money for a st. croix, I'll try one.
This rod and been on the cart ever since.
The guides and balance are great, the reel seat
is done this year 
I'm glad to hear about the news seats 
I'm ordering a couple more
2 1/4 curve spin with stratic 6000, 20pp.
Was throwing metal this week and a couple
guys were like damn dude think you can get
any farther out 
For throwing metal and bucks, I can outcast most
with less effort. I'm no youngster so less effort
keeps me out there longer which means more fish 
NcRon put a shock leader on, a little more weight and lean a couple.
You're going to Chit! Wow!
Thanks for sharing about reel seats!
From bull reds, to truck hood rays, even salmon and some sharks.
No better rods for the money!
I've got to go order mine new one's,
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you for the opinions!Summers let me know how you did and if you decided to give the ole predator a try again Capt what LB test shocker are you using and is it braid or mono?Btw the reel seat Isn"t a Fugi , but it is very sturdy and holds the reel well..No retightening.

Thanks 
Ron


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

can you take a pic of the rod bent or bending.
like.. if your working a BT or something?
is it noodly/parabolic, tip wippy/stiff butt, or stiff tip/soft mid?

i know this is a carp rod, but ive been looking for something to throw 1-2oz.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

oh ya. what kind of joint? cabelas doesnt have pics of it.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I have this rod and love it for light duty.

I have the Predator rod with the 3 pound test curve.

This rod is paired with a Daiwa Emblem spinning reel. I use 20lb Power Pro braid. I typically throw about 2 ounces. This combo casts very far with ease. 

I also like this rods Burgandy color.


----------



## summersoff (Aug 7, 2009)

Al, 
I see you're on the left coast. I was too when I bought my predator. You heard about them more out there. I heard a lot guys used them for salmon on the big rivers. Is that what you're using yours for? 
I like the burgandy but I particullary like the rough wraps. Its almost like the tea-head who built the rod said, "bloody hell, for that price they can kiss my bum before i"ll sand it."
Still going to Montuak, but it will be a real nasty Nor'Easter this weekend. Great for fishing but the whippy predator might have to wait for something lighter than 4 oz bucktails and tins, but if the wind settles I'll start flinging it for some striped carp!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

eric said:


> can you take a pic of the rod bent or bending.
> like.. if your working a BT or something?
> is it noodly/parabolic, tip wippy/stiff butt, or stiff tip/soft mid?
> 
> i know this is a carp rod, but ive been looking for something to throw 1-2oz.




hey Eric
Remember when you advised me on the cape point 3 to 6 and how it was parabolic?Bends in a nice "C" when loaded.This Rod is the same way but does it with 2oz very nicely.It doesn't have as fast of a tip as my Tica's or tsunamis but will out cast them in the same weight range by far,and it is light as a feather.I know your a hard caster I think you would be really pleased with its performance in the 1 to 2 oz range.I'm gonna take pictures in a few so you can see the rod and the joint.I'm like Al it really is a nice looking rod.Deep burgandy color, 



Al I didnt know they made it in a 3pound test curve i would love to own one of those also!




Summers i wish ya luck on them "striped carp" ^5


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been around the fishing world for quite a while, but what the heck is a test curve???


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Heres a few pictures.. Eric ill try and get one of my buddies to take a picture of it loading


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

summersoff said:


> Al,
> I see you're on the left coast. I was too when I bought my predator. You heard about them more out there. I heard a lot guys used them for salmon on the big rivers. Is that what you're using yours for?
> I like the burgandy but I particullary like the rough wraps. Its almost like the tea-head who built the rod said, "bloody hell, for that price they can kiss my bum before i"ll sand it."
> Still going to Montuak, but it will be a real nasty Nor'Easter this weekend. Great for fishing but the whippy predator might have to wait for something lighter than 4 oz bucktails and tins, but if the wind settles I'll start flinging it for some striped carp!


I use this rod with my Diawa Emblem spinning reel. 
I use this combo at times for light fishing. I drop shot live bait or gulp with this rod. 
I also use this combo for slip float fishing (See slip float fishing for Steelhead)

The Salmon outfits I use are Lamiglas rods and Abu Garcia reels like my Blue Yonder and Penn reels like my Mag 10.

In my experience this rod is not stiff enough for salmon fishing. 
When a large Salmon is making a run down river this rod lacks the backbone to control the fish.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for the pics. i think its just easiest to take a pic of the rod with the rod and line tied to a fence.
to simulate fish on, and simulate on cast.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone used the 1 3/4 model? I was thinking of getting one and putting one of my Stradic 4000's on it. Does this seem like a good match for smaller fish?? They are on sale right now for $59


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lol im so stupid. forgot the a important question.

grip length? and a pic of the assembled rod. how many guides?
what about the casting version? did they upgrade those too?

it really sucks where i live. no BPS or Cabelas close by. d=T


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

eric said:


> lol im so stupid. forgot the a important question.
> 
> grip length? and a pic of the assembled rod. how many guides?
> what about the casting version? did they upgrade those too?
> ...


Just looked at Cabelas site and they only have the casting model in 1 3/4 which is rated 1/4 to 2-oz


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

NcRon,
I used 40lb bbg mono for shock leader.
Rated for three so started there.
I have thrown 4oz, and more but
peload gets sloppy. Have fun!
Thanks again for telling me about
the new reel seats 
I love throwing metal and tins,
and bucks with it though.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Tracker16 said:


> Just looked at Cabelas site and they only have the casting model in 1 3/4 which is rated 1/4 to 2-oz




I just might get this rod.I have a Shimano Curado 301DSV to put on it.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

eric said:


> lol im so stupid. forgot the a important question.
> 
> grip length? and a pic of the assembled rod. how many guides?
> what about the casting version? did they upgrade those too?
> ...


The grip length is 24 3/4 inches to the fixed hood

It has 10 guides, one on the butt section,8+tip on the whip.

Im not sure about the casting version,I would have hoped they would have upgraded it also.Im thinking of try one of those too.
Ive only thrown 1 and 2 ounces with it but it absolutely loves those weights.

Here is a picture of the rod loading with a simple cast,with a 2 ounce glass minnow


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

nice load. looks about right for a 2lb rod.
with that many rings. even if they didnt update the casting version of the rod. like what they did to the spinning version.
you should be able to definitely use this rod as a casting rod.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

yea I agree.The first one i threw was a spinning version awhile back and it was with quantum bass size bait caster.It was smooth as silk


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the casting version 1 3/4lb test curve and absolutely love it. It has the graphite reel seat like the spinning model above. I have used it with an Abu 5500 levelwind and with an Okuma Magnetix and it performs very well with spoons, slabs and light baits such as fishbites.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Torpedo said:


> I have the casting version 1 3/4lb test curve and absolutely love it. It has the graphite reel seat like the spinning model above. I have used it with an Abu 5500 levelwind and with an Okuma Magnetix and it performs very well with spoons, slabs and light baits such as fishbites.


OH so they updated it too? 
but 1 3/4 is kinda light.


----------



## steelfish (Oct 12, 2008)

I used to own one, mine was the spinning version 1 3/4lb but the action of the rod was between too slow-medium at least that was how it feel it to me.
it seems to be very flexible at the moment to fight a regular fish (3-4lb), so I sold it and for just 40 bucks more aprox, I bought a Tsunami Airwave 9ft, 2ft shorter rod but much fun to use with plastic lures and spoons.


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

after reading this thread in October it was the ONLY thing I asked Santa for... apparently there are none available???

Anybody know where some may be available or have a casting version they would like to sell???

Rudy, need a little X-Mas cash???


----------



## victorjg (Mar 19, 2007)

NcRon said:


> The grip length is 24 3/4 inches to the fixed hood
> 
> It has 10 guides, one on the butt section,8+tip on the whip.
> 
> ...


Hi:

Which reels are you using with this rod on the picture?
Line and leader?
By the way beautiful rod I just order mine few days ago, seems to be very parabolic as the picture shows, lightweight too.

Thanks

Victor


----------



## Raymond_106 (Dec 6, 2021)

NcRon said:


> I just got one of those rods delivered to my house today!Its the 2 1/4 test curve model in spinning.I had thrown one of these rods awhile back with a small conventional reel and i really liked its light weight,and it cast great!.The only thing i didn't like was the reel seat.Stamped metal with no inserts.Well to my surprise the rod i got today had a reel seat with graphite or maybe plastic inserts on the hoods,but an upgrade from what i saw last.Is anyone else that owns these rods as impressed as i am?


I have 2 of those and my son and I were casting into the surf way out and catching big red fish.. love them


----------

